# Another beautiful night in Dashland



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So, GH was deader than a doornail last evening.
I figured I'd give DD a try.
I actually got a few decent offers.
And as I'm driving home for the night, I get one last one. I almost let it expire. But, being the ass that I am, I finally accepted it.
I drive to the restaurant, park in front, the owner comes to door, says we are closed.
Cool. As I am calling DD suport, the app goes crazy, logs me out, I can't get back in for 10 minutes.
DD has me on hold, which lasted 45 mins till I hung up,
I couldn't end my dash without cancelling the order, I couldn't cancel the order.
No chat agent available.
Finally, I managed to cancel the order, and took the hit on completion even though I selected restaurant closed.
Today, I called them again, I explained to them what happened, they even escalated me to a manager, even though I did not ask for one,
she was soooo understanding that she sent me an email explaining to me how ratings work.
And yes, their system had crashed last night.
And no, I did not get any payment for that order.

I had forgotten how cool DD is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So, GH was deader than a doornail last evening.
> I figured I'd give DD a try.
> I actually got a few decent offers.
> And as I'm driving home for the night, I get one last one. I almost let it expire. But, being the ass that I am, I finally accepted it.
> ...





Rickos69 said:


> As I am calling DD support!


I can't imagine doing that!


Rickos69 said:


> has me on hold, which lasted 45 mins


I can't imagine doing that!


Rickos69 said:


> Today, I called them again, I explained to them what happened,


I can't imagine doing that!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I can't imagine doing that!
> 
> I can't imagine doing that!
> 
> ...


And you know what?
I use GH bags because the DD one, first of all fell apart, and secondly didn't fit anything.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doodoodash strikes again!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> And you know what?
> I use GH bags because the DD one, first of all fell apart, and secondly didn't fit anything.


Yup. I laughed when I got my DD bag. Even the ones I had (Igloo) were 400% better. GH bags are very good. As I have mentioned a bazillion times before, I bought 2 sets and then got another one from them and I use them for everything. DD is generally cheap in all they do. Every little thing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Severe weather alert. Shelter in place. Thunderstorms, then hale (up to 1 inch), severe winds. My car’s shaking (he’s a Prius, so doesn’t take much, but my fat ass and gigantic ego are in it so should be more stable).

Offers?

8 miles for $3.50
11 miles for $4
3 miles for $2.75
…and so forth…

I see severe diarrhea in their future. I have nothing to do anyway, so sitting here casting spells. 😏


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> So, GH was deader than a doornail last evening.
> I figured I'd give DD a try.
> I actually got a few decent offers.
> And as I'm driving home for the night, I get one last one. I almost let it expire. But, being the ass that I am, I finally accepted it.
> ...


My last order was to a closed Wendy's. They were supposed to be open until 2 am but the lazy workers took the last 2 hours off. $10 ride, Marked it as closed, got paid $5 and went home I was tired and nothing else going on,

3 hours earlier UberEats sends me to a Muchie Madness place I could not find, it was in the under reconstruction Marathon gas station, it's their convenience store apparently.. Could either cancel of go back. Tried selecting something else, cant do it, didnt' cancel, forced close the app, 3 hours later it was still active and I cancelled. No pay, no cancelled ride to request pay from.


----------

